# Guitar players who do not sing?



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

There are a lot of great players out there - then for some reason they feel the need to start singing. Argh!! Right now, I'm listening to Larry Carleton, John Scofield, John Mclaughlin, Frank Gambale, Oz Noy. All electric guitar. But I've got a roadtrip coming up and need some new tunes! 

So can you recommend players who DO NOT SING?

Thanks!! 

ps - I'm not a big fan of horns either - I know that I'm asking for a lot now...


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm currently down loading Frank Gambale 'Best of Jazz and Rock Fusion' - if that helps at all - Thanks!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Pat Metheny and John Abercrombie


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Jeff Beck.*


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Any interest in solo acoustic players? 

Bob Evans is one of my faves. He has been known to sing but he has two albums of instrumental guitar: Caffeinated Coffee and The Voice in the Grain.

http://www.bobevansguitar.com/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Me and Steve Vai. You might want to hear Steve but definitely not me. Oops, sorry, that was great players. Just make it Steve Vai.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Me and Steve Vai. You might want to hear Steve but definitely not me. Oops, sorry, that was great players. Just make it Steve Vai.


Steve Vai is one of the singers I was talkin about!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Yngwie j. M.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Avoid Joe Perry. And Eric Johnson....how does a guy who can hear the difference between a Duracell & an Energizer in a Fuzz Face not cringe whenever he steps up to the mic? I know I certainly do.

P.S. On a positive note, how about Andres Segovia?


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

try Micheal Hedges, Aerial Boundaries


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

NGroeneveld said:


> There are a lot of great players out there - then for some reason they feel the need to start singing. Argh!! Right now, I'm listening to Larry Carleton, John Scofield, John Mclaughlin, Frank Gambale, Oz Noy. All electric guitar. But I've got a roadtrip coming up and need some new tunes!
> 
> So can you recommend players who DO NOT SING?
> 
> ...


angel vivaldi


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Jimmy Rosenberg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you ever listened to Don Ross? 

Some great acoustic playing on this site (including Don Ross). 
http://candyrat.com/FingerstyleGuitar.aspx

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

greco said:


> Have you ever listened to Don Ross?
> 
> Some great acoustic playing on this site (including Don Ross).
> http://candyrat.com/FingerstyleGuitar.aspx
> ...


Don Ross is a great player

This one is awesome - one of my favorites - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKupfayqB00

- - - Updated - - -



Chito said:


> Pat Metheny and John Abercrombie


Every time I check out Pat Methany there is always a lot of horns - are you familiar with any of his recordings that are more focused just on his playing? John Abercrombie was a great suggestion - thanks!


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> Avoid Joe Perry. And Eric Johnson....how does a guy who can hear the difference between a Duracell & an Energizer in a Fuzz Face not cringe whenever he steps up to the mic? I know I certainly do.
> 
> P.S. On a positive note, how about Andres Segovia?


Exactly!!!! What do you think of Rory Gallagher as a singer?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jazz is Dead (w/ Jimmy Herring)
Vital Tech Tones (w/ Scott Henderson)


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> Jazz is Dead (w/ Jimmy Herring)
> Vital Tech Tones (w/ Scott Henderson)


Both in my wheel house! Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -



Jamrod said:


> Jimmy Rosenberg


Nice! Thanks - good pick! Think I will dig a little deeper on this guy - 

- - - Updated - - -



Budda said:


> angel vivaldi



Right now I've got 'Martian Winter' going - I'm into it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFWoIyqSjlA


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> *Jeff Beck.*


[video=youtube;P3A8KfavKjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3A8KfavKjk[/video]


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Kevin breit. Sisters Euclid. Crazy awesome.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Johnny A

[video=youtube;mJ7amOCI6DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ7amOCI6DI[/video]


[video=youtube;fL3mvkZ6mVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL3mvkZ6mVk[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

NIce version of Witchita lineman


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

mario said:


> Johnny A


Yup - good stuff! Thanks for posting


----------

